# Pick and Mix seeds



## theblues (Jan 1, 2009)

has anyone ordered seeds of pick and mix seeds before. i just ordered some skunk #1 , sugar haze , ata tundra and northern lights and white widow. 

if anyone has any info on any of theses strains could you let me know please. 

i also have some lowryder seeds. i hope to eventually make some of my own autoflowering strains. but i dont get what people mean when they say they have back crossed a plant ...help please


----------



## Hick (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45
..... it's all there


----------



## Vegs (Jan 1, 2009)

> if anyone has any info on any of theses strains could you let me know please.



You can also go the "Marijuana Strain" forum and check out the stickies up top. The one titled a "small list of strains" is actually a HUGE list that has many different kinds and their pedigree. It's not a complete listing but very, very long and should be able to point you in the right direction if not clearly spell out what the background is on some of these strains you mentioned.

I know for a fact that Skunk #1, Northern Lights and White Widow are on the list. Some are listed more then once because of varied breeders etc.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------



## andy52 (Jan 1, 2009)

not being smart,but if you do not know how to do something,its not time to reach for that level of growing.breeding is a whole different ball game.there is so much to master in growing,that all i do is read and then read some more.its alot more to it than taking a male and a female.sometimes it takes months and yrs to achieve a cross that will be viable and productive.cross and back crossing.


----------



## Hick (Jan 2, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> not being smart,but if you do not know how to do something,its not time to reach for that level of growing.breeding is a whole different ball game.there is so much to master in growing,that all i do is read and then read some more.its alot more to it than taking a male and a female.sometimes it takes months and yrs to achieve a cross that will be viable and productive.cross and back crossing.



Yea andy.. "Breeding" and making seeds, are two very _distant_ relatives. ANYONE can pollinate a female and make "seeds" to stick a name on and *call* them "their own".(don't we see that all the time here?..) But to actually "breed" a strain is a laborous, daunting and difficult task that FEW are capable of.


----------

